# Raidfire Spear TM Q5



## ernsanada (Dec 19, 2007)

I just received the Raidfire Spear Q5 from EDGETAK CPFMP Thread

Shipping EMS took 8 days to Socal.

The box was slight crushed during shipping.

The Type III Hard Anodize is excellent.

The printing on the Spear is blotchy in spots.

The fits is good.

One of my o-rings on the front of the battery tube is smashed. It looks like during installation the o-ring was not put on correct. Part of it was twisted.

Uses Cree Q5 WC.

Patented ThermoflowTM heat sinking design.

Forward clickie.

Uses 18650 sized battery. No 2 RCR123's.

I got in the first group CPFMP special buy at $70.00. Paid $10.00 extra for EMS Shipping.















































Rear view of the Cree Q Module.











Inside view of the rear clickie.






Patented ThermoflowTM heat sinking design. Note the "Strong Light", should have left this printing off the Spear.






Printing is bad. Note the Raidfire printing.






O-ring was twisted and pinched.






















-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Size comparsions.

Left to right, Raidfire Spear TM Q5, Dereelight DBS Q5, Lumapower MRV 1st Gen., Fenix T Q5






Left to right, Raidfire Spear TM Q5, Dereelight DBS Q5, Lumapower MRV 1st Gen., Fenix T Q5







------------------------------------------------------------------------


These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using AW's Protected 18650 and AW's Protected RCR123's which were fully charged.






Raidfire Spear TM Q5 - 20,100 lux @ 1 meter

Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q4 with 3 Way Module SMO - 18,500 lux @ 1 meter

Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO - 20,767 lux @ 1 meter

Lumapower MRV 1st gen. SMO - 8110 lux @ 1 meter

Regal WT1 Q5, 18650, SMO - 10180 lux @ 1 meter

Regal WT1 Q5 SMO, 2 RCR - 11350 @ 1 meter

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's - 5950 lux @ 1 meter


------------------------------------------------------------------------

In these beam shots I used the Raidfire Spear TM Q5 SMO, Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO and Lumapower MRV 1st gen. SMO.


Raidfire Spear TM Q5 SMO @ 90"






Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO @ 90"






Lumapower MRV 1st gen. SMO @ 90"






Raidfire Spear TM Q5 SMO @ 90" Stepped down exposure






Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO @ 90" Stepped down exposure






Lumapower MRV 1st gen. SMO @ 90" Stepped down exposure






Left, Raidfire Spear TM Q5 SMO. Right, Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO @ 90" 






Left, Raidfire Spear TM Q5 SMO. Right, Lumapower MRV 1st gen. SMO @ 90"






Left, Raidfire Spear TM Q5 SMO. Right, Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO @ 90" Stepped down exposure






Left, Raidfire Spear TM Q5 SMO. Right, Lumapower MRV 1st gen. SMO @ 90" Stepped down exposure







--------------------------------------------------------------------

Raidfire Spear TM Q5 SMO @ 32'






Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO @ 32'






Lumapower MRV 1st gen. SMO @ 32'






Regal Light WT1 Q5 SMO @ 32'






Fenix T1 Q5 OP @ 32'


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the review Ernie! Great pics, especially the outdoor shots.

Can't wait to get mine ...


----------



## Weskix (Dec 19, 2007)

Does the lettering appear to be a type of paint, or is it permenantly etched into the HA. Your right about them needing to leave off the "Strong Light" warning, it certainly does not add anything to the asthetics.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 19, 2007)

Why are you comparing to a Q4 DBS? I thought you had a Q5 pill?

"Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO, 18650 - 20,767 lux @ 1 meter"

Looks like you have the Q5 listed for the pictures, and in the outdoor distance shots the DBS appears to have the more intense hot spot. 

Interesting that your Raidfire has a tighter hot spot than the DBS, or so it appears in the white wall shots. My Raidire has a larger hot spot than my DBS, especially at longer distances. 
Seems from Raidfire to Raidfire, from DBS to DBS, slight variations in the emitter, or their position, can make a noticeable difference in the hot spot. 

Surprisingly, with the Raidfire having a larger hot spot, I get about the same LUX readings as my DBS with my best performing pill, at one meter. There is more of a difference at about 30-35 feet, where the DBS has a larger difference between them, having a higher lux reading. 

I get around 25,000LUX with the Raidfire, and 25,500LUX with the DBS. I know I've seen 26,200 LUX with my DBS, but I think it comes down to how the pill is screwed in, fully tight, or backed off just a bit, etc. 

They are very close when using Q5's, which is impressive since the Raidfire has a smaller reflector. I think the difference maybe the Raidfire has a coated lens, and the DBS doesn't. I should try a LUX reading from the DBS with no lens, and the same with the Raidfire if you can remove the lens. 

Great review as always!


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 19, 2007)

"Strong Light"

Mac<<<<<< Shakes head 

How is the heatsinking patended? Microfire's 24w HID was very similar that was released a year ago.


Excellent review :thumbsup:

Mac


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 19, 2007)

Great review of this "Strong" light! At least it doesn't have _grow _in the dark o-rings! 

I'm trying to patiently wait for mine... you're not helping!


----------



## Chao (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the review and pics, this light looks beautiful, I like the outdoor shots, :goodjob:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome review! I can't wait for mine to arrive! :twothumbs
I really wish they would have left the "Strong Light" off of the light, but oh well. Can't be perfect I guess. 
I'll put up a short review comparing it to my other lights, but I'm not sure I have anything that will give it any competition. My furthest throwing lights are the Taskforce 2C, Rayovac 3C, and a Maglite 3D LED. Oh and my Sam's HID! :naughty:


----------



## EDGETAC (Dec 19, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Why are you comparing to a Q4 DBS? I thought you had a Q5 pill?
> 
> "Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO, 18650 - 20,767 lux @ 1 meter"
> 
> ...


 

WadeF,

We use 3mm thick toughened glass in Spear, which owns extremely high anti-impact capability, but profit from dual-coating technique, it owns high efficency as well.






Best Regards,
Y.L.Wong


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 19, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Why are you comparing to a Q4 DBS? I thought you had a Q5 pill?
> 
> "Dereelight DBS XRE-E Q5 with 3 Way Module SMO, 18650 - 20,767 lux @ 1 meter"
> 
> ...



Thanks for catching the error!

Not a Q4, it's a Q5. Will correct post.

Too many reviews. I was copying and pasting, trying to save some time.

I am doing another review right now.


----------



## phrozen (Dec 19, 2007)

:wave:
Thanks for the great review  
received my RaidFire Spear on 17th Dec.

same problem with "Laser Patented " as below pix.






and, I try to open Spear's HEAD (want to see Reflector)
but, it's use Glue to LOCKED!(I think so) (IT's HARDCOR LOCKED) 
( I have no IDEA how to change Reflector)

I was email to EDGETAC, 
EDGETAC say.. how to Change Reflector Tutorial will show on later..


----------



## WadeF (Dec 19, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Thanks for catching the error!
> 
> Not a Q4, it's a Q5. Will correct post.
> 
> ...


 
Ah, that makes sense.  You still have the Q4 LUX reading though, and not your Q5 LUX reading.


----------



## sledhead (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the great review! Excellent choices for comparisons! Hopefully quality control will be in full force when the 2nd batch goes out in a month. Great photos as usual.:twothumbs


----------



## WadeF (Dec 19, 2007)

EDGETAC said:


> WadeF,
> 
> We use 3mm thick toughened glass in Spear, which owns extremely high anti-impact capability, but profit from dual-coating technique, it owns high efficency as well.
> 
> ...


 
The peformance of the reflector is impressive for its size. I think the biggest issue people will have with this light is the tail cap. It's very large and mushroomed, which makes pressing the button akward and uncomfortbale. I have seen people complain about tail cap designs that are much less obstrusive than the Raidfire Spears. Guess we'll see what people think, but I'm just making a prediction here.  I can certainly live with it, and I like the fact that the design improves tail standing reliability. 

The good news is, if it's a problem, you can just design a new tail cap that people could purchase to replace the stock tail cap with. 

You might consider less markings on the lights in the future as well. Maybe removable warning stickers could be used instead?


----------



## AFAustin (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks, Ernie. Great photos, as always.

I haven't bought an LED super thrower since the 1st gen. MRV & Tiablo. I have a Raidfire on the way, so looks like I'm in for a treat (esp. for $70).


----------



## d1dd1 (Dec 20, 2007)

:wow:Thanks for your great review :twothumbs
Hope mine will arrive soon (sorting in Shanghai for 3 days now  )
btw: :kewlpics:


----------



## fnmag (Dec 20, 2007)

Thankyou for the review. The light looks very interesting. 
Cheers.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 20, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Ah, that makes sense.  You still have the Q4 LUX reading though, and not your Q5 LUX reading.



Thanks again!

My head is spinning, 3 reviews, too many photos, downloading pics and adding info. I knew I was bound to manke some mistakes.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 20, 2007)

Great review as Always. I really like your backyard comparison shots.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 20, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> My head is spinning, 3 reviews, too many photos, downloading pics and adding info. I knew I was bound to manke some mistakes.


 
I know the feeling.  I haven't been able to finish my reviews with all the holiday stuff going on.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is a close up of how the lettering color is uneven on my Raidfire Spear TM Q5.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 20, 2007)

looks interesting, but definately not a light to take caving.


----------



## NoFair (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the nice review:thumbsup:

Too bad about the excessive writing and the "strong light" is way over the top:green: 

Looking forward to getting my Spear and DI


----------



## daveman (Dec 20, 2007)

Great review. I guess this light is the real deal, smaller reflector and huge lux, although the hotspot it's now borderline pencil beam.


----------



## Tubor (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice review & pics. Looks like the "graffiti" might come off after a while - that's got to be a good thing.


----------



## daywalker (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice review on this light. The outdoor beamshots give really a comparison of what to take.
From the beamshots i would prefer the Fenix T1.


----------



## Glenn7 (Dec 21, 2007)

Looking at the photos in the backyard - with a technical eye as a photographer [if all photos were taken with the same exposure as they should be]I would say the Deree has a brighter hot spot as it has burnt out the detail in the center of the spot making it a better thrower.
If you want to really see if it out throws you need to really stop down the wall photos allot more - the fenix seems to have the most user friendly beam for every day use.
Something I noticed also in the backyard shots is that the Raidfire seems to have pushed the optics - by over tightening their beam and the beam seems to be coming back on its self [maybe in the endeavor to make it throw instead of focusing it all out the front] if that makes sense :duh2: - look at the spill behind the main circle how it lights up the ground the most of all the lights by putting out more spill- also you can see the shape of the bezel [but no biggie] might fix it by backing off the reflector a bit - I supose its like cameras if you try to cram to much into a small lens the quality of the picture drops.
But this is just my opinion - no offense meant


----------



## FireStik (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent review, ernsanada!

I hope you don't mind me adding a few more pics to your thread. In my view, there's just no such thing as too many photos of this baby.

Here's the Spear, Fenix P3D Premium Q5 w/ OP, and Surefire A2 Aviator...







Another view of the same 3 lights.....the Spear simply blows everything else away, especially the A2 which had no business being out playing with the big boys...








Here's one of just the Spear (left) and Fenix P3D...







I fired up the AE Powerlight 24w shorty (left) next to the Spear, and although the AE kicked its butt, the Spear was certainly no slouch...







Last one...


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 22, 2007)

Firestick,

I use Micreosft Image Resizer to resize the pictures before downloading to a hosting site. It's very easy to use.

Image resizer


----------



## jsr (Dec 23, 2007)

I finally picked up my Raidfire Spear today and opened the package tonight. It was actually delivered Tuesday, but I didn't have time to pick up until today and couldn't open till about an hour ago. My first impressions are WOW! I took it apart and it's very well made, chemkoted smooth threads, great black HAIII. I won't add any more pics as ersanada and others have already posted much better ones than I could take. I was simply amazed at how attractive and well made the Spear is. My boxes (also got a Nitecore DI) were a bit crushed too, which was a bit disappointing, but they're just boxes. The lights were in perfect shape. IMO, it's the most attractive of the throwers by far, and seems a bit more compact. I went to my balcony to test out the throw and I couldn't find a tree visible from my balcony that I could not touch with enough light to see some details. It out threw my DX 3W Projection light and the Spear is smaller (tho heavier). On my lightmeter (DX), it puts almost double the lux as the DX 3W Projection using a lower charged 18650 than was in the DX light. The spot thrown is also wider and fades smoother into the spill than my DX light. Just an amazing light. Wow.


----------



## FireStik (Dec 23, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Firestick,
> 
> I use Micreosft Image Resizer to resize the pictures before downloading to a hosting site. It's very easy to use.
> 
> Image resizer


Thanks, I'll check that one out. I used Photoshop but didn't realize 900 pixels was too wide on this forum. Apparently our limit is 800.....I resized to 600.


----------



## gigbyt (Dec 23, 2007)

just curious, has anyone done a 1 meter lux reading of a malkoff 3-d
mag mod. i have one of the original 3-d malkoffs and it is a heckuva thrower but this new dereelight dbs is pulling at my purse strings,LOL.
am wonderin what the lux reading numbers of my malkoff vs the dereelight dbs are.
p.s. i already bought a pair of 18650 batterys and a charger in anticipation
of buying the deree!! LOL.


----------



## Flic (Dec 24, 2007)

I finally got to my two Spears. After lubing the threads and o-rings I have to say this is one sweet light! I like the ultra low and high settings. Action on both is very smooth and this thing throws like the ****ens. It kills my gen. 1 MRV and just beats my A9. My DBS Q4 will be sleeping with one eye open from now on. Without a light meter it's hard to tell, but it looks like there is a new throw king in this house! Love the forward clickie too!


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 24, 2007)

gigbyt said:


> just curious, has anyone done a 1 meter lux reading of a malkoff 3-d
> mag mod. i have one of the original 3-d malkoffs and it is a heckuva thrower but this new dereelight dbs is pulling at my purse strings,LOL.
> am wonderin what the lux reading numbers of my malkoff vs the dereelight dbs are.
> p.s. i already bought a pair of 18650 batterys and a charger in anticipation
> of buying the deree!! LOL.



im a tad confused. what does this have to do with the thread?


----------



## Mike89 (Dec 26, 2007)

After looking at those outside beamshots at 32', that T1 looked pretty damn good, especially considering it's size compared to the others. I actually think it looked the best out of those shots. Glad I ordered one and now looking forward to getting it even more.


----------



## fa__ (Dec 31, 2007)

Defender and spear arrived this morning !
Superbe lights !!!





























*T1 and Spear, but be careful, camera is a bad one in automatic mode, it just shows the beam shape difference !










*


----------



## rolling (Dec 31, 2007)

Does anyone have problems with their switch? Mine seems to change resistance on momentary activation and causes the light to flicker.


----------



## StefanFS (Dec 31, 2007)

rolling said:


> Does anyone have problems with their switch? Mine seems to change resistance on momentary activation and causes the light to flicker.


 
Try to tighten the switch assembly pill down hard into the tailcap, it can be done with pointed tweezers or a very fine tipped pair of pliers. Also check the threads for mucky stuff and lubricate the upper end of the battery tube threads. If that doesn't work I don't know what can be wrong. 
Stefan


----------



## sorgun (Dec 31, 2007)

:thanks: Great pictures. Got my Spear a couple of days ago, and I just love it. Does anyone have a sugestion how to get rid of the letters on the head without doing any damage?

Happy New Year :drunk:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 31, 2007)

sorgun said:


> :thanks: Great pictures. Got my Spear a couple of days ago, and I just love it. Does anyone have a sugestion how to get rid of the letters on the head without doing any damage?
> 
> Happy New Year :drunk:


mask it off around the lettering,then use good quality spray paint,well at least the "STRONG LIGHT" will be less visible :naughty:


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 31, 2007)

rolling said:


> Does anyone have problems with their switch? Mine seems to change resistance on momentary activation and causes the light to flicker.


 
Mine will do that if I slowly press the switch, or if I barely press it. If I press it normally it doesn't do it. I can hear it arcing inside the switch (if held close to my ear)... all that power just can't wait to go to the light! I'm hoping it doesn't give me problems down the road. Even if it does, I'm sure Edgetac will take care of it... their customer service seems great from what I've seen!


----------



## rolling (Dec 31, 2007)

StefanFS said:


> Try to tighten the switch assembly pill down hard into the tailcap, it can be done with pointed tweezers or a very fine tipped pair of pliers. Also check the threads for mucky stuff and lubricate the upper end of the battery tube threads. If that doesn't work I don't know what can be wrong.
> Stefan



I had a similar problem with my first LP forward-clicky after getting a replacement the problem was solved.


----------



## FireStik (Dec 31, 2007)

FlashCrazy said:


> Mine will do that if I slowly press the switch, or if I barely press it. If I press it normally it doesn't do it. I can hear it arcing inside the switch (if held close to my ear)... all that power just can't wait to go to the light! I'm hoping it doesn't give me problems down the road. Even if it does, I'm sure Edgetac will take care of it... their customer service seems great from what I've seen!


I had the same problem with mine, and it got so bad that the light would go from bright to very dim on its own even when I wasn't touching it.

I took the tail cap apart, cleaned everything, re-lubed and reassembled.....no improvement. Then I disassembled the tail cap again and applied DeoxIt Gold to the switch (the hole in the rear, not the activator/plunger). I clicked it 20-30 times and it got better. I then let it sit inverted overnight (bezel up) and it's been working flawlessly for the past 5 days. Now I can activate the switch as slowly as is humanly possible, and there's no arcing whatsoever. The light turns on silently at the 100% brightness level every time.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 31, 2007)

FireStik said:


> I had the same problem with mine, and it got so bad that the light would go from bright to very dim on its own even when I wasn't touching it.
> 
> I took the tail cap apart, cleaned everything, re-lubed and reassembled.....no improvement. Then I disassembled the tail cap again and applied DeoxIt Gold to the switch (the hole in the rear, not the activator/plunger). I clicked it 20-30 times and it got better. I then let it sit inverted overnight (bezel up) and it's been working flawlessly for the past 5 days. Now I can activate the switch as slowly as is humanly possible, and there's no arcing whatsoever. The light turns on silently at the 100% brightness level every time.


 
Excellent. I have some DeOxit Gold, I'll try that when I get back from being out of town. Thanks!


----------



## SlotCAR (Dec 31, 2007)

FireStik said:


> I had the same problem with mine, and it got so bad that the light would go from bright to very dim on its own even when I wasn't touching it.
> 
> I took the tail cap apart, cleaned everything, re-lubed and reassembled.....no improvement. Then I disassembled the tail cap again and applied DeoxIt Gold to the switch (the hole in the rear, not the activator/plunger). I clicked it 20-30 times and it got better. I then let it sit inverted overnight (bezel up) and it's been working flawlessly for the past 5 days. Now I can activate the switch as slowly as is humanly possible, and there's no arcing whatsoever. The light turns on silently at the 100% brightness level every time.


 
Interesting post.
My switch started making an arcing noise after about 5 minutes of runtime.
I have some Deoxit Gold and will try what you suggested.


----------



## rolling (Jan 1, 2008)

FireStik said:


> I had the same problem with mine, and it got so bad that the light would go from bright to very dim on its own even when I wasn't touching it.
> 
> I took the tail cap apart, cleaned everything, re-lubed and reassembled.....no improvement. Then I disassembled the tail cap again and applied DeoxIt Gold to the switch (the hole in the rear, not the activator/plunger). I clicked it 20-30 times and it got better. I then let it sit inverted overnight (bezel up) and it's been working flawlessly for the past 5 days. Now I can activate the switch as slowly as is humanly possible, and there's no arcing whatsoever. The light turns on silently at the 100% brightness level every time.



It looks like it did work. Thank you. I maybe have used even to much Deoxit Gold. Now I have a slight squeezing noise :laughing:


----------



## FireStik (Jan 1, 2008)

rolling said:


> It looks like it did work. Thank you. I maybe have used even to much Deoxit Gold. Now I have a slight squeezing noise :laughing:


Glad I was able to help! I should have posted it when I had the problem.....bad FireStik, you know better than to withhold information when others may be having the same problem...


----------



## MiniLux (Jan 1, 2008)

FireStik said:


> I had the same problem with mine, and it got so bad that the light would go from bright to very dim on its own even when I wasn't touching it.
> 
> I took the tail cap apart, cleaned everything, re-lubed and reassembled.....no improvement. Then I disassembled the tail cap again and applied DeoxIt Gold to the switch (the hole in the rear, not the activator/plunger). I clicked it 20-30 times and it got better. I then let it sit inverted overnight (bezel up) and it's been working flawlessly for the past 5 days. Now I can activate the switch as slowly as is humanly possible, and there's no arcing whatsoever. The light turns on silently at the 100% brightness level every time.


 
Thanks for the tip, had the same problem with my Spear and lubed the switch with DeoIt Gold according to your instructions, and it works now perfect :wave:


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jan 5, 2008)

Boy am I glad I waited on my Tiablo A9 purchase cause I'm all over this Spear! Can I still purchase one, or are they out of stock right now? Also, where can one find this gold product used on the switch?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 5, 2008)

There will not be any spears,for over a month?

Deoxit gold is everywhere,just google it.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 6, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> Boy am I glad I waited on my Tiablo A9 purchase cause I'm all over this Spear! Can I still purchase one, or are they out of stock right now? Also, where can one find this gold product used on the switch?




Fenix Store carries it. Free shipping should take about 3 days to you.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jan 6, 2008)

GOod stuff, thanks fellas. I gotta get my hands on a spear.


----------



## NoFair (Jan 6, 2008)

I've had mine a few days and I'm very happy with it:thumbsup: My switch needed some contact cleaner to work well :shakehead, but now it is very good

I have both reflectors and will probably use the OP one the most. The smooth one is more impressive, but the OP gives a smoother transition from spot to spill and still has great throw. 

Might get a tape switch and mount it on a rifle at a later date.

Hoping Edgetac will make something U2 sized with a clip that runs on an 18650 as well. The Spear is a bit big for normal carry. 

Sverre


----------



## ernsanada (May 6, 2008)




----------

